# 1st Venison Pastrami With Pics



## meat hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

?


----------



## mnbike (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great Meathunter! Let us know how it tastes tomorrow. Looks like I got a new recipe to try out!

Bike


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

Your a class act Meat/todd.Love to try something like this and i missed the hunting here,but neighbor saved me some in a swap for veggies.

Thats top notch hard work on that deal...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Not saying I am a pastrami aficionado but I do know a good pastrami and have made many at this point so I like to think i can spot a nice, beautifully cooked slice of pastrami.
Unless I am wrong I have to imagine that was a very nice cured and beautifully smoked tender pastrami.
Very nice coloring through the meat and the tenderness shows in the slices where the meat just wants to separate and melt like sliced goodness in the mouth.

What I am trying to say is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It looks GREAT!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Was pretty nervous on this one. Took some into work last night the guys there loved it. One guy said it was the best pastrami he ever had. Could not beleive it was venison he said. Eating 5 slices as we speak LOL. Wife brought home a 15 pound brisket today from Sams. I think perhaps another pastrami is in order with that. But will separate the point for the coveted burnt ends. MMMmmmmm


----------



## zeeker (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job on that Venison Pastrami Meat Hunter. All the best and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the show...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## thebattman (Dec 17, 2009)

Mind sharing your spice list/recipe??????  Pretty Please???!!!!!!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## rivet (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my sweet lord, Todd~ that is some fantastic looking venison pastrami!

Wow, no wonder your buds said it was the best they ever tasted- you can tell from here... Very nice pics and I really liked that rinsed-before-brined pic. Showed off the color really well and that mound o' meats looked perfect for some rub and smoke.

'Course, those finished pictures stoled the show. Very nicely done and that thin layer of bark at the end was just perfect! Too thick and it will take away from the meat's subtle flavor....you got it just right. Big time congratulations on your pastrami and well-earned points for such a feast!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 17, 2009)

Ditto.........would really like to try this..........looks great!

John


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I cannot take credit for the spice used. The brine and the first rub are courtesy of Rivet. His was for a larger beef brisket and mine was a 5# total weight of venison so the amounts have been reduced.

For a 5# venison roast, I used the following amounts.

1 3/4 cups of water.
1 Tbls Whole Juniper berries
1 Tbls Cracked black pepper
1 1/2 tsp Mustard seed
1/2 Tbls Coriander
1 Tbls Brown sugar
1/2 tsp Garlic powder
1 tsp Fennel seed
1/2 Tbls Rosemary
1 Tbls Pickling spice
3 Bay leaves
1 Tbls Tender Quick

Bring all the ingredients close to a boil and simmered for 20 minutes. I then let it cool and stirred in the Tender Quick.

Used my injection needle and injected about 3/4 of the mixture into the meat. Swelled up real nice. Make one entry point and and withdrawl needle almost all the way out, turn and insert again. About 3 times per injection point. That way you only have one hole per injection and the brine won't leak out. 


While the roast was sitting, I made up the following rub, again, based on Rivets.

1 1/2 Tbls Course black pepper
1/2 Tbls Ground corriander
1/2 tsp Ground Thyme
1 Tbls Garlic powder
1 1/2 Tbls Brown sugar
1/2 Tbls Smoked Paprika
1/8 Cup Tender Quick
1 tsp Ground Fennel
1 tsp Ground Mustard seed

This was just enough to do 5#. Sprinkled what I could onto the meat. Sprinkled the rest on the counter and basically rolled the meat in it to cover all sides. 

Wrapped it all up in saran warp and into a zip loc bad and into the fridge for 6 days. 

Six days up, removed, rinsed and applied the following rub in preparation for the smoke. These ingredients were taken from one of Cowgirls Pastrami's.

1 tsp Onion powder
1 tsp Garlic powder
1 tsp Coriander
2 Tbls Black pepper
1/4 tsp Ground Juniper berries
1/2 tsp Ground Fennel
1/4 tsp Ground Allspice. 

Not a real heavy bark. A little thicker than a notebook cover. Smoked this at 205 degrees for 6 hours using Cherry and Alder.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang man.  What FiU said about that color.  Wow that is some seriously tasty and juicy looking strami.







to you for all the work you put into an awesome smoke.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic looking pastrami. Very inspiring as well!


----------



## hoser (Dec 18, 2009)

Outstanding!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That's about the best looking strami I've seen yet


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Meat,

Beautiful artwork like that, and you can even eat it ! ! !

This calls for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Meat Hunter,
Maybe those guys with the banjos only want some pastrami this time ???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Oh Man thats some fine looking pastrami there Meat/todd you did a fabulous job on it too. It's nice when you take some of your smoked goodness to work and your fellow workers really like it too. Thats cool. So
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For pulling it off and smoing such a good hunk of meat.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 18, 2009)

wow! very nice looking Pastrami 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have some venison roasts in brine as we speak, they will be pastami on Weds. next week. you make the waiting even harder with those mouth watering pictures!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks really good.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 19, 2009)

looks really good. i tried this a couple times. first time i smoked a bit long. good but dry. second time was much better. looks like you got it right on.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

?


----------



## mnbike (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great Meathunter! Let us know how it tastes tomorrow. Looks like I got a new recipe to try out!

Bike


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

Your a class act Meat/todd.Love to try something like this and i missed the hunting here,but neighbor saved me some in a swap for veggies.

Thats top notch hard work on that deal...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Not saying I am a pastrami aficionado but I do know a good pastrami and have made many at this point so I like to think i can spot a nice, beautifully cooked slice of pastrami.
Unless I am wrong I have to imagine that was a very nice cured and beautifully smoked tender pastrami.
Very nice coloring through the meat and the tenderness shows in the slices where the meat just wants to separate and melt like sliced goodness in the mouth.

What I am trying to say is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It looks GREAT!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Was pretty nervous on this one. Took some into work last night the guys there loved it. One guy said it was the best pastrami he ever had. Could not beleive it was venison he said. Eating 5 slices as we speak LOL. Wife brought home a 15 pound brisket today from Sams. I think perhaps another pastrami is in order with that. But will separate the point for the coveted burnt ends. MMMmmmmm


----------



## zeeker (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job on that Venison Pastrami Meat Hunter. All the best and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the show...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## thebattman (Dec 17, 2009)

Mind sharing your spice list/recipe??????  Pretty Please???!!!!!!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## rivet (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my sweet lord, Todd~ that is some fantastic looking venison pastrami!

Wow, no wonder your buds said it was the best they ever tasted- you can tell from here... Very nice pics and I really liked that rinsed-before-brined pic. Showed off the color really well and that mound o' meats looked perfect for some rub and smoke.

'Course, those finished pictures stoled the show. Very nicely done and that thin layer of bark at the end was just perfect! Too thick and it will take away from the meat's subtle flavor....you got it just right. Big time congratulations on your pastrami and well-earned points for such a feast!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 17, 2009)

Ditto.........would really like to try this..........looks great!

John


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I cannot take credit for the spice used. The brine and the first rub are courtesy of Rivet. His was for a larger beef brisket and mine was a 5# total weight of venison so the amounts have been reduced.

For a 5# venison roast, I used the following amounts.

1 3/4 cups of water.
1 Tbls Whole Juniper berries
1 Tbls Cracked black pepper
1 1/2 tsp Mustard seed
1/2 Tbls Coriander
1 Tbls Brown sugar
1/2 tsp Garlic powder
1 tsp Fennel seed
1/2 Tbls Rosemary
1 Tbls Pickling spice
3 Bay leaves
1 Tbls Tender Quick

Bring all the ingredients close to a boil and simmered for 20 minutes. I then let it cool and stirred in the Tender Quick.

Used my injection needle and injected about 3/4 of the mixture into the meat. Swelled up real nice. Make one entry point and and withdrawl needle almost all the way out, turn and insert again. About 3 times per injection point. That way you only have one hole per injection and the brine won't leak out. 


While the roast was sitting, I made up the following rub, again, based on Rivets.

1 1/2 Tbls Course black pepper
1/2 Tbls Ground corriander
1/2 tsp Ground Thyme
1 Tbls Garlic powder
1 1/2 Tbls Brown sugar
1/2 Tbls Smoked Paprika
1/8 Cup Tender Quick
1 tsp Ground Fennel
1 tsp Ground Mustard seed

This was just enough to do 5#. Sprinkled what I could onto the meat. Sprinkled the rest on the counter and basically rolled the meat in it to cover all sides. 

Wrapped it all up in saran warp and into a zip loc bad and into the fridge for 6 days. 

Six days up, removed, rinsed and applied the following rub in preparation for the smoke. These ingredients were taken from one of Cowgirls Pastrami's.

1 tsp Onion powder
1 tsp Garlic powder
1 tsp Coriander
2 Tbls Black pepper
1/4 tsp Ground Juniper berries
1/2 tsp Ground Fennel
1/4 tsp Ground Allspice. 

Not a real heavy bark. A little thicker than a notebook cover. Smoked this at 205 degrees for 6 hours using Cherry and Alder.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang man.  What FiU said about that color.  Wow that is some seriously tasty and juicy looking strami.







to you for all the work you put into an awesome smoke.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic looking pastrami. Very inspiring as well!


----------



## hoser (Dec 18, 2009)

Outstanding!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That's about the best looking strami I've seen yet


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Meat,

Beautiful artwork like that, and you can even eat it ! ! !

This calls for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Meat Hunter,
Maybe those guys with the banjos only want some pastrami this time ???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Oh Man thats some fine looking pastrami there Meat/todd you did a fabulous job on it too. It's nice when you take some of your smoked goodness to work and your fellow workers really like it too. Thats cool. So
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For pulling it off and smoing such a good hunk of meat.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 18, 2009)

wow! very nice looking Pastrami 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have some venison roasts in brine as we speak, they will be pastami on Weds. next week. you make the waiting even harder with those mouth watering pictures!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks really good.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 19, 2009)

looks really good. i tried this a couple times. first time i smoked a bit long. good but dry. second time was much better. looks like you got it right on.


----------

